
London’s Surprisingly Rich History of Transit Textile Design - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/design/2019/01/london-transport-textile-design-archives-tube-history/581728/
======
gumby
I actually don't care about textiles yet I found this fascinating: the
designer's brief surely proved Blake's aphorism that one can see a world in a
grain of sand.

